# Frame Sheet for Dragon Ride, Medio Fondo



## Rooster1 (20 May 2014)

Hi Guys, what do you call the little summary sheet people out on their bike frames etc.

Like this...






I think it would be handy to have one for the Dragon Ride as there are multiple hills.


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2014)

http://www.stickybike.co.uk/pro-route.php these have a few but can't help you on the correct name, I saw theese lastweek looking for decals


----------



## Scoosh (21 May 2014)

Route sheet ? - though Route Sheets are more for audax and give very specific instructions, as the route is not signposted.

Summary sheet ?


----------



## Rooster1 (21 May 2014)

Summary Sheet, that will do, thanks . I need to put Miles 0, 10, etc, Hills 1,2 3, Name, Length.


----------

